# king of donks



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

What it do guys?My frist time on here n i build donks n hot rods
I been doin this shit forever n i just want to have somewere to 
show my work. So take a look n tell me what u think. Thank


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

:nicoderm::wave:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

welcome bro:wave: lol It's very fun in here but it's some Butch AZZ Mark's in here:yes:


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

Got some paint on that bitch


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks big money but the haters can hate but cant top my shit.


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

Out on the yard


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

Im working on 5 more donks to so more coming soon 
So keep watching what i put out there.


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

More pics


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

Wet


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

I broke this car 3 times i just want it done


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

That bitch cold


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

you got :loco: Donks :nicoderm:
I see you,welcome to layitlow homie every things look'n good but what happened to the little mans hands looks like there missing oh yeah do you make murals I like that one on the trunk and want some of that art work for my models :yes: more pics of the ones you completed :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

The men he there just to be there . About the murals u like that .my girl put it on
There but i know how to do it. The 73 drop is hers.


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

I just moved in this house so i got to get everthing unpacked so i can take pics of them


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

I just moved in this house so i got to get everthing unpacked so i can take pics of them


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Good work here bro..what paint is that? And your girl has bitchin artistic skills!! That's impressive.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I know how that is fam,you got some a few peeps from ky on here Low Riding Mike is the main one tho,just let me know when you get ready :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

dat's a 72 or a 73 impala:nicoderm:


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

Funny u ask frnt end of a 73 rear off 76 kit nd. I being thour hell 
With this car . But i built it to be a 73


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

what boot is dat on the rag ben lookin for one:nicoderm:


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

off a 65 impala drop


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

Im goin to show u guys how to make the airbrush
Look on ur cars .easy as hell it will blow ur mines how it done


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

But later im goin post more pics of the 73 n show ya a 74 glasshouse 
Im bout to start workin on again


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

thank's bro i have a vid of my 76 on youtub MR317uffin:


----------



## PaidNFullBenz (Nov 6, 2007)

Dope ass thread...:thumbsup: I love Donk Box & Bubble inspired cars!
Do you have a Instagram? I'm not on here much & would like to check these models out on the go


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

Big money were you get the rims todo them with?


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

No instagram sorry


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

:barf::barf:A guys im up tonite i be posting some pics soon im doin 
Sum shit to the 73 now n im getin the stuff together 4 the 74
Carpice postin that suck shit to


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

I MAKE THEM


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

2 more todo n put the ashanti on the cars


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

im up on them big feets...got a donk coming next


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

That blue on that 67 is suck but what u think about. This pink pussy?::thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

My girl picked everthing on this car color n all. N she said she named it that if 
Ya want to y its girly


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

Just got todo the seats n put the pips on alot of suff goin n them guts then she done


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

73 glasshouse coming soon


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

This the 74 im bout to start back on time to go hard with the paint:machinegun:


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

Im goin to put this airbush work on this 1


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

I got a 74 drop comin soon too hot shit look for it


----------



## PaidNFullBenz (Nov 6, 2007)

2-pc Asanti's snappin' my dude...That donk def shittin'


----------



## ZeroTolerance (Nov 24, 2012)

Aha.l. Seen the the name and knew it was David.. lolz lookin good keep it coming! THis ain't even half of what this guy has..


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I don't think this is David mike.... Lol


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

ok who r u guys n how u know my name its ok i just want to know


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

My 2012s n 13s sit on 6s or better. This two on 30s 
Im just waitin on the rims inthen i get back to work on them


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Mr.king of donks said:


> My 2012s n 13s sit on 6s or better. This two on 30s
> Im just waitin on the rims inthen i get back to work on them


that's killing them on 30s dam i got some rims like them on my gas car but a model you the man for that


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

Whats up d rides looks killer bro


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

:thumbsup:Thanks for all the promos lonnie


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

Working on the 74 post more of what i get done


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

View attachment 627357
Working on the 74 post more of what i get done


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Welcome I recognize these wips,Chevy Woods?


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

Any time bra


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

Glad to see you on lil homie you got me building again lol


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

No not chevy woods but thats about. My riders


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

Lonnie thanks to u i know how to paint better now. Look at 
this thats 1 of the 74s u gave me


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

More pics of the 74 paint lookin good airbrush work gos on i a min


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

It need to dry for today then i clear it


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

Tuckin 30s flipin green n gold how i do that 
Shit crazy suck:barf:


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

I build every nite so u will so alot of shit ya 
Tell me what ys think about the way its lookin


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

I get the 74 drop started tonite i post what i get done


----------



## ZeroTolerance (Nov 24, 2012)

I'mma look on fb I was sure these are his cars. If not oh wells!


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

Donks? Or Monster trucks, Looks more like off road


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

My name is David but i not the guy u thinkin adout


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Mr.king of donks said:


> My name is David but i not the guy u thinkin adout


Yeah we figured that out... its funny anothe rguy named david in th eville is a crazy donk builder as well. lookin good keep it coming!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

Regal 305 i guess u dont like my shit? 
I see ur builds you got some nice ones but when
u want some 30s on one of ur builds get at me
Plus i dont put 30s on all of them


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

Mike were can i see that guys work at that do donks


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Mr317??? Is that you?


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

NO DIS ***** NEW HE GOT NICE SHIT DOE:drama:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

***** POST A VID ON YOUTUB:drama:


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

I got fucked up lasnite so i didnt get to work n my 74 drop
but im workin on it now so i post pic soon like tonite


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

Im getin there just some more work


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

say what top is dat dat's a 73 or 74:nicoderm:i see u bro:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: say hit up bravo dat nig got a nice 67 dat RUN MANN


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

Up 3 am got my lil bra for spring break we up n the spot
Building he do all hes shit see what he do


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

SAY IM LOOKIN FOR A 2000-2013 DTS LAC


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

DAT'S WUSUP BRO MUCH LOVE TO YALL:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

Lil ***** getin better at that paint game:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

It a 74 the top off 65 impala on the lac lil bra got one bus said he dont know what he want to do 
Wit it


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

He ant cleared it n it still wet


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

LiL Brah Handle Biznazz


----------



## PaidNFullBenz (Nov 6, 2007)

That Maro go hard...Tell lil' dude he making some noise


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

He says thanks


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

Time for paint


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

What u go to say about that?


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

YAE DAT'S NICE BRO:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

What up big money be hitting u up to marrow


----------



## PaidNFullBenz (Nov 6, 2007)

That brandywine Vert sittin stoopid...What you use to spray that lick?


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Good work up in here!


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

BRAVO said:


> im up on them big feets...got a donk coming next



what RC car did you use for this? i gotta do this!


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

Mr.king of donks said:


> What u go to say about that?


hell yeah hell yeah, your style is different but I digs man


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Do yo thang; I gotta build one one of these days.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

ok time for me to turn up. i got to get back to my rc donk look for it


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

These breast are almost too much rim for me but your work and ideas are on point my man!! Keep doing you dawg am diggin your style


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

i build again when my cards is done doin they thing


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

But to get back to work yall


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

lookin good up in here bro


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

nice wheel's bro:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

Im back to wrk n this bitch my cardinals is champions fucking with this 73 doin some body wrk gettin it cut up for the shit im gnna do to it heres sum pics


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

More pics


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

Bout to paint it some crazy shit im bout to put on there


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

Its makin me sick.(look at that paint job) sick:thumbsup:::barf:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Putting in work! are those ur drawings? or just from Rides Mag?


----------



## PaidNFullBenz (Nov 6, 2007)

Where are you getting all those different sets of spare rims from? Damn brah...lol


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

WUSUP BROuffin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

heavy footage in here!!! thats wats up. need more donk builders


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

I been tryin to get 1 of my fleats done. 2012 maro 73 caprice and 2012 tahoe. Still alot todo.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

Rc cut dog my girl workin on i like it:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

I biuld about 10 to 15 models at atime all the ones ya seen so far is some
Of them and it time for me to build one from the caprice abd impala
Junk box the pink 73 drop is made from the same junk im used to make
A 76 drop. I got lot of 69 to 76 impala n caprice kits but biuld them from junk to.


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

Just fuckin around wit junk


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

I do alot of faberglass suff to my donks here some
Suff im doing to the 74 drop the dash is old its getin
Done over look for all my faberglass work comin up:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

hell ya, heres a couple of my old builds


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

customcoupe68 said:


> hell ya, heres a couple of my old builds



Want to get rid if the wheels on the red one?? Tryin to use them on a build but I only have 3.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

these were built about 4 years ago. the cars no longer exist but i might just have 1 or 2 wheels. perfect scale dub moguls..i loved em


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Let me know bro I gotta killer build they would look good on. I only have 3 my dog chewed up one if them.


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

Imma be posting soon . I just ain't been posting in a minute. I been going through some things. But I been looking at you guys post though. Keep up the good work.


----------

